# Training Progress



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So I've been working hard with Maggie at training her to heel. Almost everytime I walk her I'll spend a couple minutes doing heel work with her and then I'll tell her she can go sniff and just be a dog for the rest of the walk. She's doing great and will even come back over to me and get back into heel position and give me eye contact without me saying anything to her. She gets big treats for this! The only problem I'm having is that she is lagging on about turns. I've tried slowing down my speed a bit and really encouraging her but I haven't had any positive results yet. Anybody have any tips to speed up her turns.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb you are amazing. I can't offer advice because Rufus always loses ground when I turn too. If I keep a treat in my hand at side he will keep his nose close but with no treat he slacks off. I saw a woman once at Conroy pit who was doing that sort of intensive work with her dog right in the midst of dogs at play, it was awesome to watch.


----------

